# 7-year-old boy earns Microsoft certificate



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The seven-year-old son of an Indian diplomat in the Palestinian-ruled Gaza Strip has been awarded a Microsoft certificate which is so advanced that some U.S. universities require that their students earn it to graduate. Anudeep Bhaskar obtained a Microsoft Office User Specialist (MOUS) certificate after passing the Microsoft Office 2000 Word exam in May by scoring 891 points, surpassing the required 770. 
http://zdnet.com.com/2110-1104-934468.html


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I wouldn't say a MOUS Word certificate is exactly advanced. It's for secretary's and stuff. I know people, people if I do say so myself, far dumber than me, who have gotten them. I haven't as I believe it's all part of Microsoft's brainwashing program to make people think Microsoft is better than everything else.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree, the certificate is not advanced, but for a 7 year old that is a great accomplishment. But I wonder if the kid really knows the product or is it like a paper certification where he was tutored or studied but couldn't do the stuff in real life.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I probably could have honestly completed it at 7 if it existed (certainly by 8)


----------

